
How Much Does It Cost to Develop an Android/iOS App Like PayPal? - shefali_basu
https://dev.to/shefali_basu/how-much-does-it-cost-to-develop-an-android-ios-app-like-paypal-534
======
throw03172019
The app is the easy part. I’d be curious to know how much effort is needed for
the actual backend financial parts.

